# Cervical Epidural Hematoma



## RFoster1 (Nov 4, 2016)

What code would you use for a C6-C7 epidural hematoma.  Not looking for S064X- as these are brain injury codes.  TIA


----------



## danskangel313 (Nov 4, 2016)

Have you looked at any of the S14- codes? Not sure if they'd work.


----------



## RFoster1 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Cervical epidural hematoma*

I did. I don't believe they will apply. Thank you though.


----------

